

ASK HN: Now Play Us Feedback - iisbum

A few people I work with at MadGlory went to the Startup Weekend in Saratoga, NY and treated it more like a hackathon, to build an idea we'd been thinking about.<p>Now Play Us is a scheduling app for video gamers.
http://www.nowplay.us<p>We're video gamers and had been having a hard time scheduling games with our friends, so came up with the idea of scheduling games with a simple app.<p>The app is built with Rails, uses Postgres and Redis and hosted on Heroku.<p>Would love to get your feedback on the idea and the execution.
======
iisbum
Link: <http://www.nowplay.us>

